# AR for Bow Season



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

This should fling some sticks.
http://www.pse-archery.com/prod.php?k=55444&u=1142


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Surprised they don't have a clip designed for it!!!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

For the price they want it should shoot the animal AND clean it and drag it out for you!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Guarantee you somebody with way too much money will buy it.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

bar-d said:


> Guarantee you somebody with way too much money will buy it.


That said, Danny, Pete Shepley is a modern day GENIUS of the archery world. The guy has done a ton for technology and improvements in the industry. It doesn't surprise me that something this cutting edge AND ridiculous would come from PSE.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

PSE does seem to be on the cutting edge of archery technology. I considered getting back into archery and did quite a bit of research. Finally admitted to myself I did not need to do it as I have more than I can use now.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

At that kind of price a fellow could pick up 2 Bargin Bin AR's------"One cannot aquire too many AR's".


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

catcapper said:


> at that kind of price a fellow could pick up 2 bargin bin ar's------"one cannot aquire too many ar's".


this is true!!!


----------

